# '79 Mongoose Team (attachment heavy)



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2014)

Tried to duplicate the build from when I was a kid. (Just like many of you I would guess) After locating the correct frame and fork, the build began.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 10, 2014)

*three pcs cranks*

I think three pc cranks were correct for team gooses I have a red anodized set. Pm me.if interested. Not cheap


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 10, 2014)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I think three pc cranks were correct for team gooses I have a red anodized set. Pm me.if interested. Not cheap




Agree, correct on the complete bike, but Mongoose Team frames were also available as frame only purchase which accepted one piece cranks as well. Three piece were out of my price range as a kid!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 10, 2014)

*me too*

I am gonna tear into my 79 motomag one of these days i sandblasted the Yellow off of it years ago and thats where is stands. I am gonna build what I remember not what is "correct" I might NOT put the red uni seat back on it tho.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 11, 2014)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I am gonna tear into my 79 motomag one of these days i sandblasted the Yellow off of it years ago and thats where is stands. I am gonna build what I remember not what is "correct" I might NOT put the red uni seat back on it tho.




Resuscitate that Goose!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 11, 2014)

*yellow*

No one in the bmx world is willing or able to share what color yellow is correct.


----------



## rocknrolla (Feb 20, 2014)

One of the prettiest vintage BMX I have ever seen. Funny thing is that when I opened the thread I was the first picture and I was like , what??? Carbon??? Then I realized this is a sticker that just looks like carbon a bit =)
Good catch.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 20, 2014)

rocknrolla said:


> One of the prettiest vintage BMX I have ever seen. Funny thing is that when I opened the thread I was the first picture and I was like , what??? Carbon??? Then I realized this is a sticker that just looks like carbon a bit =)
> Good catch.




Thanks rocknrolla, I appreciate the compliment.  It's still fun to ride.


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 28, 2014)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> No one in the bmx world is willing or able to share what color yellow is correct.




I don't think many people know but BMX Products used GM color pallet, so with that said, what GM yellows were available in 78 or 79? Corvette?


----------



## rarebmx (Feb 28, 2014)

That is a sweet Red Team. You aren't based in Colorado are you? I tried to buy a super nice Red frame once on ebay & the guy who beat me on bidding was in Colorado.  Red Team always eluded me but I did have a complete NOS blue as well as several other blue one. 
Great bike! Be careful with that finish, it will come off walking past it too fast.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 28, 2014)

*Thanks for the inspiration.*

Here is my old motomag from 79. It sat rusty for twenty years.  My ten year old helped after we got it powder coated.  Very pleased with the results is very close to how I had it setup.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 28, 2014)

rarebmx said:


> That is a sweet Red Team. You aren't based in Colorado are you? I tried to buy a super nice Red frame once on ebay & the guy who beat me on bidding was in Colorado.  Red Team always eluded me but I did have a complete NOS blue as well as several other blue one.
> Great bike! Be careful with that finish, it will come off walking past it too fast.





Thank you! Not Colorado, but North Carolina. Yep, the finish is not great, still a lot of color left though.


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 28, 2014)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Here is my old motomag from 79. It sat rusty for twenty years.  My ten year old helped after we got it powder coated.  Very pleased with the results is very close to how I had it setup.





Hooray, you did it! The bike turned out great. Glad the decal kits are still available. Looks like a happy boy too. Congrats.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 28, 2014)

NICE Geese!!That looks to be 1 happy kid!! I just picked up a late 81 Supergoose a few weeks ago,then scored some nice Pro Class wheels!!Just need a crank and pads!A few years ago,I had two ...a 79?Motomag and an 80?(I forget..) Nickel plated Mongoose w/Ashtabula setup..VERY sad I sold them..ESPECIALLY the yellow Motomag...


----------



## ROMYSTOYS (Mar 10, 2014)

*Question?*

You say its not cheap? How much is not cheap? Is it for sale

QUOTE=pedal_junky;307889]Tried to duplicate the build from when I was a kid. (Just like many of you I would guess) After locating the correct frame and fork, the build began.
View attachment 131755
View attachment 131756
View attachment 131757View attachment 131758
View attachment 131759
View attachment 131760View attachment 131761[/QUOTE]


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 11, 2014)

ROMYSTOYS said:


> You say its not cheap? How much is not cheap? Is it for sale
> 
> QUOTE=pedal_junky;307889]Tried to duplicate the build from when I was a kid. (Just like many of you I would guess) After locating the correct frame and fork, the build began.
> View attachment 131755
> ...



[/QUOTE]


I think you are talking about the 3 piece crank that rearfacingdropout offered me. But to clarify, my Goose is not for sale.


----------



## pedal_junky (May 26, 2017)

Finally scored a nice set of Motomag 2's.


----------



## Dale Alan (May 27, 2017)

Very nice,a thing of beauty .That is one classy rig,the new wheels really set it off.


----------

